# Anyone with Babies due in Feb?



## hollymh

I have a doe due Feb.8th and one due Feb 9th, I wanted Valentines babies but I was too excited on holding off the breeding sessions and my buck was more than happy to oblige.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Well I have a Goat Doe due at the end of January.. the breeder told me when the buck got out..


----------



## greenbean

I have around 25-30 rabbits due   Americans, English Spots, Californians, New Zealands, Lionheads, and Tans!


----------



## Mamaboid

The way Elsie is going, I might.


----------



## nerissad

greenbean said:
			
		

> I have around 25-30 rabbits due   Americans, English Spots, Californians, New Zealands, Lionheads, and Tans!


Whoa. What are your plans for all those babies, do you show? I'm raising for my and my families consumption which for us is 3 females (NZ and French Angora) and 1 male (NZ). I would be curious to know your rabbit plans.


----------



## hollymh

Wow. 30-40! You're oging to have your hands full!


----------



## hollymh

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Well I have a Goat Doe due at the end of January.. the breeder told me when the buck got out..


 That's so funny! I lovee goat kids, they are so sweet


----------



## hollymh

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> The way Elsie is going, I might.


Uh-oh, you didn't want babies?!


----------



## marlowmanor

hollymh said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way Elsie is going, I might.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, you didn't want babies?!
Click to expand...

Her kidding thread explains the smiley Mamaboid used
Here is the link: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15891


----------



## oneacrefarm

hollymh said:
			
		

> I have a doe due Feb.8th and one due Feb 9th, I wanted Valentines babies but I was too excited on holding off the breeding sessions and my buck was more than happy to oblige.


I have one due on Feb 14th!


----------



## Mamaboid

hollymh said:
			
		

> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way Elsie is going, I might.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, you didn't want babies?!
Click to expand...

Oh Yeh, I WANT BABIES.  I feel babies, I can at times even see babies.....I just can't get Elsie to DELIVER babies.  ....sigh.....  She has now been in the kidding pen for 25 days.  So, yup, she may very well wait til February.  I hope I never have another goat that I don't have any idea of due date for, this is very nerve racking.


----------



## hollymh

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> hollymh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamaboid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way Elsie is going, I might.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh, you didn't want babies?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Yeh, I WANT BABIES.  I feel babies, I can at times even see babies.....I just can't get Elsie to DELIVER babies.  ....sigh.....  She has now been in the kidding pen for 25 days.  So, yup, she may very well wait til February.  I hope I never have another goat that I don't have any idea of due date for, this is very nerve racking.
Click to expand...

Ha! A goat mama over in BYC had the same thing with her pony and goat last year, it was on mare stare so we all just waited...waited....waitied  it took forever


----------



## PinkFox

ive got 2 rex does bred for hopefully feb 14th babies...we'll see...
ive never palpated rabbits before so unsure if there actually pregnant.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

I have a Lionhead due ??? anytime between now & Feb. Thought I intervened before the buck got to her, but apparentley I didn't. I had wanted to wait longer between litters. I feel kits moving (not just feeling like marbles) so I know she is getting close.  

 have another Lionhead due Feb 17th. This is my first experience with a broken Doe.


----------



## Luke0987654321

i have kits due 5th of feb. White angora ove lionhead doe


----------



## happytraylz

I have 4 Nubians due around the 11th. I'm a little concerned though, because 3 are first time fresheners and they have no bag yet. Everything I've read says they should be bagging up already. They 'Look' pregnant, and haven't come into heat, should I be concerned? I'm a newbie here, so can't post in the forum yet..


----------



## wooliewabbits

My angora and hollond lop are due some time in Feb. forgot when.


----------



## DKRabbitry

I do!  I have kits due in Feb!  
I actually have a doe due Jan 31, one due Feb 22, and I just bred one today so adding Feb 27 to the fridge as we speak (I write all the due dates on the refrigerator with a window marker)


----------



## SarahMelisse

I just bred my REW and fawn French angoras yesterday. So I'm hoping for our first litter around February 25th! Yay!


----------



## SowdersHomestead

Got a couple NZW's due.


----------



## oneacrefarm

I forgot that I have my Choc Rex due Feb 1st! This is her first litter with us, but she is a proven doe. Hopefully, all will go as planned...


----------



## hollymh

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> I forgot that I have my Choc Rex due Feb 1st! This is her first litter with us, but she is a proven doe. Hopefully, all will go as planned...


Ooo yay! You will have to post pics once you have kits! My polish doe has been digging a lot and making piles and then putting a small hole in the middle of the pile, almost like she is practicing making a nest lol


----------



## zzGypsy

apparently they're due ...
TODAY!

5 baby bunnies, all with medium to fat round tummies and black as their mom...
my first bunnies!  


one done, and two does to go...


----------



## hollymh

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> apparently they're due ...
> TODAY!
> 
> 5 baby bunnies, all with medium to fat round tummies and black as their mom...
> my first bunnies!
> 
> 
> one done, and two does to go...


Where are the photos?!?!?


----------



## zzGypsy

hollymh said:
			
		

> zzGypsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently they're due ...
> TODAY!
> 
> 5 baby bunnies, all with medium to fat round tummies and black as their mom...
> my first bunnies!
> 
> 
> one done, and two does to go...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the photos?!?!?
Click to expand...



didn't have my phone with me when I was out there, I'll get some thismorning when I'm checking them!


----------



## hollymh

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> hollymh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzGypsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently they're due ...
> TODAY!
> 
> 5 baby bunnies, all with medium to fat round tummies and black as their mom...
> my first bunnies!
> 
> 
> one done, and two does to go...
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the photos?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> didn't have my phone with me when I was out there, I'll get some thismorning when I'm checking them!
Click to expand...

Yay! So how often to buns have the babies on the 28th day? I have heard 28 and 31 so I'm unsure, I'm getting anxious, only one day left!!!


----------



## DKRabbitry

We had 7 cute little Champagnes born on 02-01!


----------



## CYGChickies

I have three Lionheads, one NZW and one French Angora due Feb 20th. Each doe is to a different buck because since it's their second litter--all but one--I'm doing some research breeding to see what makes what. I was very pleased with my bucks on the first round and I expect beautiful babies. I'm hoping for good birth counts from all of them--wanting more than four kits out of my NZW since meat is on the line! I recently added one each NZW and NZR does to my group and hope for a lot of summer meat rabbits.

CYG


----------



## oneacrefarm

Symphony made us wait until day 34 to bless us with 9 adorable Chocolate Rex babies!!!!


----------



## hollymh

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Symphony made us wait until day 34 to bless us with 9 adorable Chocolate Rex babies!!!!
> 
> http://www.rabbittalk.com/resources/image/1606
> 
> http://www.rabbittalk.com/resources/image/1607


 So sweet!


----------



## SarahMelisse

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Symphony made us wait until day 34 to bless us with 9 adorable Chocolate Rex babies!!!!
> 
> http://www.rabbittalk.com/resources/image/1606
> 
> http://www.rabbittalk.com/resources/image/1607


How cute! I cant wait to see some babies of our own.


----------



## zzGypsy

Ok, here you go...

BlackBunny's 5 (born 2/3) 






and CrabbyRabbit's 6 (born sometime today!)





and CalicoDoe is still holding out...

so all you rabbit color geneticisits... 

papa is agouti (wild color)
and blackbunny is black all over (grayish fluff underfur)
and it looks like all the babies are black black

papa is agouti (wild color)
and CrabbyRabbit is ... 2 color calico? amber-red and gray (no black, no white) with light fur under her paws...
and we've got 4 blacks, and 2 calicos (amber-red with some black and white patches showing)

how's the black work?  I was thinking it was dominant because black mama gave me all black babies, but I've got black babies in crabbyrabbit's bunch, and neither parent is black...

teach me?


----------



## SarahMelisse

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> Ok, here you go...
> 
> BlackBunny's 5 (born 2/3)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5162_blackrabbit_babies_2012-02-05.jpg
> 
> and CrabbyRabbit's 6 (born sometime today!)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5162_crabbyrabbit_babies_2012-02-06.jpg
> 
> and CalicoDoe is still holding out...
> 
> so all you rabbit color geneticisits...
> 
> papa is agouti (wild color)
> and blackbunny is black all over (grayish fluff underfur)
> and it looks like all the babies are black black
> 
> papa is agouti (wild color)
> and CrabbyRabbit is ... 2 color calico? amber-red and gray (no black, no white) with light fur under her paws...
> and we've got 4 blacks, and 2 calicos (amber-red with some black and white patches showing)
> 
> how's the black work?  I was thinking it was dominant because black mama gave me all black babies, but I've got black babies in crabbyrabbit's bunch, and neither parent is black...
> 
> teach me?


I'm still learning about color genetics myself so I don't want to give any wrong answers, but I am really curious to hear a more experienced persons thoughts. Congrats on the healthy litters!


----------



## hollymh

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> Ok, here you go...
> 
> BlackBunny's 5 (born 2/3)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5162_blackrabbit_babies_2012-02-05.jpg
> 
> and CrabbyRabbit's 6 (born sometime today!)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5162_crabbyrabbit_babies_2012-02-06.jpg
> 
> and CalicoDoe is still holding out...
> 
> so all you rabbit color geneticisits...
> 
> papa is agouti (wild color)
> and blackbunny is black all over (grayish fluff underfur)
> and it looks like all the babies are black black
> 
> papa is agouti (wild color)
> and CrabbyRabbit is ... 2 color calico? amber-red and gray (no black, no white) with light fur under her paws...
> and we've got 4 blacks, and 2 calicos (amber-red with some black and white patches showing)
> 
> how's the black work?  I was thinking it was dominant because black mama gave me all black babies, but I've got black babies in crabbyrabbit's bunch, and neither parent is black...
> 
> teach me?


AWWWW! We are on day 28 with one doe and day 27 with another! Keeping my fingers crossed for babies soon!


----------



## Wallers-Farm

one of Mine just gave birth almost a week ago and i have 2 JW does due and some ND's due 17th and 18th of this month


----------



## PinkFox

4 more days untill my 2 big rexy girls are due...why must time drag LOL!

1: broken opal doe to broken black buck
2: broken castor doe to broken black buck

im excited lol


----------



## hollymh

Still no babies for us  I have a doe on 31 so she still has a chance but the other is either holding out or not pregnant.


----------



## montverdechick

We have a litter due on the 29th. Lost our first litter last night. First time mom didn't nurse and it was 33 outside. Thought of pulling them inside for the night, but didn't want to keep her from nursing. Guess it didn't matter...


----------



## PinkFox

well my girls are due today and so far nothing...got a feeling there gonna hold out on me.
my friends female mini rex bred to the same buck AFTER my girls were bred to him had at least 3 babbits this moring, so the bucks definatly verile...just hoping my girls dont decide to drag this out.


----------



## zzGypsy

yeah, they can do that.
I've got 2 with litters... and one apparently not bred.  although she did carry around some hay, and dig a nest...  but that was a week ago and no babies yet, and the others  bred within a day of her had babies more than a week ago.   so... guessing not bred as I don't think they can hold out *that* long.

hopefully yours will be here today!


----------



## hollymh

Sill nothing here, thinking we arent bred.


----------



## PinkFox

Gypsy, ive got a friend whos creme just kindled on Day 38 with a nice healthy litter...and its not the first time ive heard of that...but never heard of longer than that unfortunatly...

im planning on giving my girls till day 38 and if nothing will rebreed on day 39...
im sooo not very patient lol, i wanted little valentines day bunnies, was gonna name the litters after Candy LOL


----------



## TherapyBunnies

No litters yet either. :/  The nest box went in last night for my doe, Delta Dawn, due on the 17th.   She has "dug" all the hay & bedding out & keeps digging in the box. My other doe, Cassie, started nesting on the 5th. I finally took the nest box out & put the litter box back in. She used the litter box for a day & a half & then dumped it out & moved it to the other side of the cage where she kindled last time.    I brought in another buck last Sunday who was persistent w/out being mean & she was not interested. I could tell she was not happy with me about it by the look on her face .  Just checked & she made a nest in the litter box & has the cage floor carpeted with hay except for the spot where she likes to relax.  Back to  again.


----------



## TherapyBunnies

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> Ok, here you go...
> 
> BlackBunny's 5 (born 2/3)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5162_blackrabbit_babies_2012-02-05.jpg
> 
> and CrabbyRabbit's 6 (born sometime today!)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5162_crabbyrabbit_babies_2012-02-06.jpg
> 
> and CalicoDoe is still holding out...
> 
> so all you rabbit color geneticisits...
> 
> papa is agouti (wild color)
> and blackbunny is black all over (grayish fluff underfur)
> and it looks like all the babies are black black
> 
> papa is agouti (wild color)
> and CrabbyRabbit is ... 2 color calico? amber-red and gray (no black, no white) with light fur under her paws...
> and we've got 4 blacks, and 2 calicos (amber-red with some black and white patches showing)
> 
> how's the black work?  I was thinking it was dominant because black mama gave me all black babies, but I've got black babies in crabbyrabbit's bunch, and neither parent is black...
> 
> teach me?


Agouti (A) is dominant over self or solid (a). Agouti A_B_C_D_E_   x  Black aaB_C_D_E_ If you have Black self kits then dad is Agouti carrying self  AaB_C_D_E_, otherwise you would only get Agouti. 

1. If dad is Agouti (Chestnut) & mom is Black  you should get mainly Agouti & Black. From the picture I would guess 2 of each. You could get other colors depending on what each recessive a parent is carrying. Can you post new pics of babies?
2. I need to see a pics of mom showing all her colors to identify her color.


----------



## hollymh

Day 34 and 35 and nothing--- 99% sure the girls arent bred. My dutch on 34 days was carrying and rearranging hay, but I don't think that means much at this point.


----------



## zzGypsy

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> zzGypsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, here you go...
> 
> BlackBunny's 5 (born 2/3)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5162_blackrabbit_babies_2012-02-05.jpg
> 
> and CrabbyRabbit's 6 (born sometime today!)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5162_crabbyrabbit_babies_2012-02-06.jpg
> 
> and CalicoDoe is still holding out...
> 
> so all you rabbit color geneticisits...
> 
> papa is agouti (wild color)
> and blackbunny is black all over (grayish fluff underfur)
> and it looks like all the babies are black black
> 
> papa is agouti (wild color)
> and CrabbyRabbit is ... 2 color calico? amber-red and gray (no black, no white) with light fur under her paws...
> and we've got 4 blacks, and 2 calicos (amber-red with some black and white patches showing)
> 
> how's the black work?  I was thinking it was dominant because black mama gave me all black babies, but I've got black babies in crabbyrabbit's bunch, and neither parent is black...
> 
> teach me?
> 
> 
> 
> Agouti (A) is dominant over self or solid (a). Agouti A_B_C_D_E_   x  Black aaB_C_D_E_ If you have Black self kits then dad is Agouti carrying self  AaB_C_D_E_, otherwise you would only get Agouti.
> 
> 1. If dad is Agouti (Chestnut) & mom is Black  you should get mainly Agouti & Black. From the picture I would guess 2 of each. You could get other colors depending on what each recessive a parent is carrying. Can you post new pics of babies?
> 2. I need to see a pics of mom showing all her colors to identify her color.
Click to expand...

perfect timing!  I was just out getting new pics...
here's the buck:







I can't get a decent photo of the black mama on my phone, but she's black all over, no white or gray on her ears, feet, belly, pretty sure she's self-black.

here's the babies:





I think there's two blacks, two agouti, maybe a charcoal (don't think it's agouti).

here's the other doe, crabbyrabbit:




she's apricot and gray

and crabbyrabbit's kits:




I think there's 2 blacks, 2 dark agoutis, one red-over-white, and one red-over-white with some black calico (you can see this on the ribs of the upper red kit)

dad looks like a medium shade wild-color to me, all the agouti kits from both mamas look much darker than papa.
so, what do you think?  can we derive the genes on the parents from this?


----------



## PinkFox

well day 33 and nothing, not a nest in sight, no fur no changes in behaviour, no grumpyness...
felt around and couldnt feel any kind of lumps and bumps in the abdomen (not even small ones)

i was probably a little quick on the draw but at the advice of a friend, i put them (1 at a time) in with my buck and both imediatly presented to him, he didnt even have to flirt, they backed into him...so im now almost entirely certain they didnt take the first time (it was a very stressfull wekend for them as they were bred the day i picked them up form their origonal owners so had an almost 3 hour car rie home and brand new houses)...
got 3 sucessfull mounts for each girl so now hoping for march babbits...

I literally cant afford to wait lol, these gals need to start paying their food bill! lol


----------



## hemet dennis

Did you breed both does to the same buck ? How much time between each doe ? If he did one doe three times then when he did the second one he was shooting blanks. Only use a buck on one doe a day. do you have the does in different cages ? They need to be in different cages for a month before breeding.

   Good luck


----------



## nerissad

Hey all!

Today the nest boxes go in! Two of my girls were bred on the 23rd of Jan.  I have been feeling pretty lazy today so I didn't put the box in until tonight and didn't even have the wool liners ready for them, which I offer for added insulation during winter. I went out to check on them and my french angora rabbit had a 'beard' of hay on her chin with a mouthful of hay in her mouth. Exciting as she is a first time momma so I'll consider it a strong sign she is pregnant. Later after the liners are washed I'll offer them to the bunnies. They are due this next Monday! I hope I get healthy plump kits.


----------



## PinkFox

the girls dont live together they each have their own 4ft by 2ft hutch to laze around in lol...
but doe 1 in at 8:30 am, doe 2 in at 9am...then put doe 2 in again at 5pm and doe 1 in at 5:30pm
figured that would give me the best chance at good verility without having the 2 does due days apart and me only having 1 buck right now.
We'll see what happens


----------



## Dutchgirl

My doe is due Monday. I'm so excited! We put in the nestbox yesterday, but she hasn't been showing any signs of pregnancy, though she's sure pretty fat and is sensitive on her belly. No fur-pulling or interest in the nest, though. Just chewing on the outside of it. :/


----------



## TherapyBunnies

PinkFox said:
			
		

> the girls dont live together they each have their own 4ft by 2ft hutch to laze around in lol...
> but doe 1 in at 8:30 am, doe 2 in at 9am...then put doe 2 in again at 5pm and doe 1 in at 5:30pm
> figured that would give me the best chance at good verility without having the 2 does due days apart and me only having 1 buck right now.
> We'll see what happens


You can put the does with the buck again tomorrow. This should increase likelihood  of successful breeding. At times the first meeting (only) stimulates the doe to ovulate & she takes on the second. I experienced this with pair a few months ago. The worst part was she bred the 2nd time 2 weeks after the 1st breeding. The buck started nesting 2 weeks before she delivered. I only planned on having the one pair at the time so I was letting them cage together. Lionheads can be docile enough for a pair to raise litters together until she presented herself to him the day she delivered. They quickly were put into separate cages because I think that is to close for a doe since she was feeding a litter of 7. She started nesting 2 weeks ago & is due to deliver anytime.


----------



## Dutchgirl

She still hasn't pulled any fur, paid any attention to the nest, or showed signs of mothering whatsoever. Should we pull fur for her?

There's snow right now and I'm worried she might have the bunnies on the wire.


----------



## flemish lops

Dutchgirl said:
			
		

> She still hasn't pulled any fur, paid any attention to the nest, or showed signs of mothering whatsoever. Should we pull fur for her?
> 
> There's snow right now and I'm worried she might have the bunnies on the wire.


I had a doe that wouldn't build a nest till a few hours before she had her kits. Is she a first time mother?


----------



## TherapyBunnies

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Dutchgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still hasn't pulled any fur, paid any attention to the nest, or showed signs of mothering whatsoever. Should we pull fur for her?
> 
> There's snow right now and I'm worried she might have the bunnies on the wire.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a doe that wouldn't build a nest till a few hours before she had her kits. Is she a first time mother?
Click to expand...

Keep in mind the average is 28-32 days gestation. There have been a few report 35 and I read a post where the doe kindled on day 39. Another post talked about delayed  implantation where a doe kindled 6 months later than expected. From what I understood a doe can delay implantation if their are unfavorable conditions. My does are on day 33/34. I feel kits moving in one of my does & pretty sure I do in the other. Both are very territorial today. 

I only have 2 does ready to kindle so I brought them into my office attached to my bedroom. I'd be a wreck  if they were outside in the wide ranging Oklahoma weather. I know most breeders don't have that option. :/  All the best to you as you wait.  I am sure you are keeping plenty of bedding/hay in the nest box. I felt the same way when I was raising sheep in high school. I was fortunate that all ewes & lambs were healthy.


----------



## SarahMelisse

This is my first breeding so I'm not sure of what is considered "normal" rabbit behavior... My doe is on day 25 and seemed very restless so I put her nest box in. She jumps in and out of the nest box then runs around the cage, jumps back in, and digs. Is this what a lot of pregnant does do?


----------



## hemet dennis

They all act different you just never know. Try not to change any thing other then putting the box in. When they get close to their due date they don't like change.


----------



## Marinarawr

I tried the "community" method at the recommendation of another rabbit keeper for the first time this winter (3 females and one male in an 8'X10' shed with hay and four 2'x2' nest boxes). I was told that with the cold weather and short days that there wouldn't be any breeding activity until spring... So I found a surprise litter buried in the reserve hay pile! It's a lot less shocking because of how nice the weather has been all winter, but still unexpected. Unfortunately of the 6 that were originally in there, 4 have died of exposure. The nest is elevated and they keep wiggling out . 
Imagine my surprise when I went in yesterday morning to feed and water when I found a little fist-sized fluff ball sitting in the food dish! I shut the pen and turned back around and it was long gone. I dug around the back of the huge nest box condo on the back wall and I find 6 fuzzy little kits! I estimate 3-4 weeks old. Two have pretty advanced cases of nestbox eye (one of which has a cloudy eye) but they're already looking better after just one treatment so I think they'll be fine. So I've got a total of 8 unexpected babies, and a buck that needs to be separated before that number increases! On another note, I'm curious to know the lineage of the mother of the kits... The does are a white silver fox cross mother and her two black daughters with an unrelated NZW buck but there are two fawns, and two silvers in the litter... Genetics are amazing.


----------



## Dutchgirl

Dutchgirl said:
			
		

> She still hasn't pulled any fur, paid any attention to the nest, or showed signs of mothering whatsoever. Should we pull fur for her?
> 
> There's snow right now and I'm worried she might have the bunnies on the wire.


Yay! Yesterday morning I went out in a glorious winter wonderland to find eight newborn bunnies, covered with a lot of fur, in the nest box.  No peanuts or dead ones! All healthy, beautiful bunnies!


----------



## nerissad

nerissad said:
			
		

> Hey all!
> 
> Today the nest boxes go in! Two of my girls were bred on the 23rd of Jan.  I have been feeling pretty lazy today so I didn't put the box in until tonight and didn't even have the wool liners ready for them, which I offer for added insulation during winter. I went out to check on them and my french angora rabbit had a 'beard' of hay on her chin with a mouthful of hay in her mouth. Exciting as she is a first time momma so I'll consider it a strong sign she is pregnant. Later after the liners are washed I'll offer them to the bunnies. They are due this next Monday! I hope I get healthy plump kits.


I just wanted to offer an update: Monday was the earliest I could expect them to deliver (day 28) and they delivered today (day 31) when I went out to do rabbit chores I found one of my females had given birth to 9 babies but that 5 of them were spread around the nest box, exposed and dead. I tried rewarming them but still no signs of life. My second female was actively nesting and had a bloody rump so I new it was time. I checked one her a few hours later and found the litter was also spread out but they were still warm. In the second litter there was 13 babies. I removed 4 babies from the second litter and put them in with the first smaller litter. 

For today I have 13 live babies, which I hope will all make it.  Today has been a good day for my little rabbitry. My first time mommas are doing fine and I feel like a proud owner.


----------



## 77Herford

I got babies coming out of my ears.  Both my NZ does have had their litters.  Except for some initial losses they are doing fine and growing.  Soon I expect my D'Argent doe to give birth.  The sire is a NZ for all.


----------



## hemet dennis

nerissad said:
			
		

> nerissad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Today the nest boxes go in! Two of my girls were bred on the 23rd of Jan.  I have been feeling pretty lazy today so I didn't put the box in until tonight and didn't even have the wool liners ready for them, which I offer for added insulation during winter. I went out to check on them and my french angora rabbit had a 'beard' of hay on her chin with a mouthful of hay in her mouth. Exciting as she is a first time momma so I'll consider it a strong sign she is pregnant. Later after the liners are washed I'll offer them to the bunnies. They are due this next Monday! I hope I get healthy plump kits.
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to offer an update: Monday was the earliest I could expect them to deliver (day 28) and they delivered today (day 31) when I went out to do rabbit chores I found one of my females had given birth to 9 babies but that 5 of them were spread around the nest box, exposed and dead. I tried rewarming them but still no signs of life. My second female was actively nesting and had a bloody rump so I new it was time. I checked one her a few hours later and found the litter was also spread out but they were still warm. In the second litter there was 13 babies. I removed 4 babies from the second litter and put them in with the first smaller litter.
> 
> For today I have 13 live babies, which I hope will all make it.  Today has been a good day for my little rabbitry. My first time mommas are doing fine and I feel like a proud owner.
Click to expand...

What size are your nest boxes ?
Any pictures ?


----------



## MyLittleParadise

Mine had babies at the end of January. Was hoping they would be Easter babies. Heres a pic


----------

